
Not-GraphQL library that solve the same problems that GraphQL solves - mamouri
A few weeks ago I read about an alternative design to API that is not GraphQL but it solves the problems that GraphQL solves.<p>For example, it provided pagination, filtering, etc. out of the box. The author wrote a very long blog post on the issues of the GraphQL and proposed her solution. The blog was purple.<p>I am dying here and spend a couple of hours to find it with no luck. Please help a brother out if you know what I am talking about?
======
jamesbrennan
Was it [https://www.graphiti.dev](https://www.graphiti.dev)?

~~~
mamouri
YOU ARE AWESOME! Thank you very very very much!

